
Email Provider VFEmail Suffers ‘Catastrophic’ Hack - hsnewman
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2019/02/email-provider-vfemail-suffers-catastrophic-hack/
======
m-p-3
I guess that's what you call a disaster recovery test and they were caught as
unprepared.

~~~
hsnewman
They are actually called disaster recovery exercises and they are not
pass/fail, they are used to learn gaps in their plans.

------
stanski
I think that email service was always a 1.5 person operation so something like
this was probably bound to happen. Running a complicated service like email is
hard and with the growing complexities of attacks, it's only going to get
harder.

------
hsnewman
What was the motive? Perhaps this could be a nation state (Russia?) covering
it's tracks on manipulating the U.S.A. elections?

